# Cycled tank was clear, now cloudy, new fish



## bnote (Oct 16, 2011)

So from previous advice from this forum i successfully got my ammonia and nitrites to 0 and my water finally went clear. I wasnt happy with the decor i had in the tank so i bought 2 new fake rock type things, removed old decor and moved some fake plants around in the tank. Then i wanted new fish so i got 4 inch red blood parrots. As soon as the parrots went into the tank it went really cloudy and is yellowish or greenish i cant really tell the exact color. I already have 6 tiger barbs, 7 black tetra neons, a red tail shark and a pleco. My neons are going to a friends tank today. Im guessing my tank is over loaded but i dont know what to do.

46 gal tank, 2 aquaclear 50 filters, aprox 4 month old tank. 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite

On another note we have a 37 gal cichlid tank with 2 blood parrots and 2 green terrors and 1 pleco and the thing is crystal clear ever since day 1 with only 1 aquaclear 50 filter.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldn't say it's overloaded but it's a good sign that your tank wasn't all the way cycled. If the water looks like you spilled milk in it, leave it be. It'll go away in a couple days. How long has this tank been established?

Another thing, neons with tiger barbs? Good thing those neons are going to the friend. That's a bad mix.


----------



## bnote (Oct 16, 2011)

Wierd thing is the waters isnt really milky its has more of a yellow hue or haze to it. My new rock decor is like a light brown color so i dont know if its making the water look that way or what. Tank is 4 months old. Also believe it or not the tiger barbs and neons dont pay attention to each other. Some times in the morning they school as one big group and swim around.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

When was the last time you changed the water? Do you have any driftwood in the tank?

that's very interesting about the barbs and neons.. I assume the barbs are small?


----------



## bnote (Oct 16, 2011)

30% water changes weekly. That is how i got the tank to clear up and ammonia and nitrites to drop to 0. Did a small 10% water change half way threw the week just do see if that would do anything. No drift wood in tank. 2 barbs are adults and 4 are still kids.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm stumped. I don't know why the water is a yellow-ish tint. You sure it's the water? Maybe it's your lighting?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

new fish can trigger a 'mini-cycle' and if you put store water in the tank, you could have a chemical reaction with your water or you could've seeded it with a water-borne algae. Up your water changes and only worry about it if it lasts for more than 2 weeks.


----------



## bnote (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok so what could i up my water changes to? 30% twice a week? I dont know if i should do big or smaller ones or how many times per week?


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I would probably do a 50% water change now and clean the filter media by dunking it in tank water (inside a bucket not the tank) and rubbing it with your fingers. However, it sounds like more of a diatam outbreak than anything else. They do go away eventually.


----------



## bnote (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok for a update im in the process of doing a 50% water change and my tank water is GREEN. As im pouring down the toilet i can see it definitely has a green tint to it. One thing i just remembered is there was a green sludge growing on my lid about 2 weeks ago and as took the lid off to clean it a blob fell into my water. Could that be the cause?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Green water? You're getting too much light then. How long do you leave your lights on? Any real plants in the tank? And what kind of light fixture do you have?


----------



## bnote (Oct 16, 2011)

All fake plants. 12h light per day on a timer. What should i lower it to? light bulb says marineland natural day light f30t8/36


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

what's the wattage on those bulbs? I would lower it to around 8 or 9 hours


----------



## bnote (Oct 16, 2011)

40 watt. Just set timers for 9 hours a day. I think im getting led light for xmas with the moonlight mode. Do the led work same as the reg bulbs?


----------

